# Grand Canyon du Verdon (Südfrankreich)



## Hadal (15. Mai 2008)

Hallo!

Erst mal Hallo!

Ich habe mich gerade hier angemeldet und will mich kurz vorstellen:

Ich komme aus Wuppertal, angel am liebsten am Rhein & der Wuppertalsperre, meine Lieblingsmethoden sind das Grundangeln (nachts auf Aal) und das Hochseeangeln auf Dorsch.

Zu meinem Thread:

Ich fahre kommenden Sonntag 2 Wochen zum Grand Canyon du Verdon in Südfrankreich.

Ich habe vor, während meines Urlaubs einige Tage dort zu angeln (über die Fischereivorschriften habe ich mich bereits informiert).

Meine Frage: Wer von Euch hat schon einmal dort geangelt & kann mir Ausrüstungs-spezifische Tips geben?

Z.Zt. will ich eine mittlere Spinn- und eine mittlere Grundrute mitnehmen.

Kennt jemand in Castellane oder in der Nähe einen Angelshop?

Danke!


----------



## kiko123 (16. Mai 2008)

*AW: Grand Canyon du Verdon (Südfrankreich)*

Hi Hadal,

erst mal herzlich willkommen.
Ich habe gerade Deinen Post gesehen und auch dass noch keiner geantwortet hat...

Ich war selber noch nicht am Verdon, aber bin oft in der Ardèche zum Angeln. Ich habe auch ein paar Reportagen über das Angeln im Verdon gesehen. Meine Infos sind also eigentlich eher theoretisch, sorry. 
Ich denke die beiden Flüsse, Ardèche und Verdon, werden schon Ähnlichkeiten haben, obwohl der Verdon noch etwas unberührter und wilder aussieht.... Die Ardèche ist da schon ziemlich überfischt. 

Ich weiss nicht, ob Du französisch sprichst, aber ich stelle einfach mal ein paar Seiten hier rein, die ich beim Googeln gefunden habe. Zur Not kannst Du die Seite ja mit Google übersetzen http://www.google.com/language_tools?hl=de

hilfreich finde ich diese beiden: 

http://www.pluspresdeleau.com/htm/pluspresdeleau.html
Unter "Le Verdon" gibt's jede Menge Bilder und Videos und unter "Carte" die Fischvorkommen und einen Lageplan.

http://www.pechedelatruite.com/article.php3?id_article=339

Hier gibt's noch einen Guide, aber sonst gibt die Seite nicht viel her: http://verdonpeche.free.fr/

hier ein pdf:
http://www.parcduverdon.fr/content/media/document.php?id_document=144

Lac de Castillon:
http://www.pecheur.com/communautaire/petitfute/fiche.asp?code_fiche=55


Angelgeschäfte und anderes Nützliches in und um Castillon:
(Das ist ein Auszug aus dieser Seite:
http://www.beyond.fr/villages/castellane.html)

Magasin Safari
Fishing permits (carte de pêche)
Location: Rue du Mitan About 60 km northwest (an hour and a half drive) from Cannes and Nice.
Tel: 0492 837 048, or 0493 936 259

AAPPMA La Gaule
Fishing Association
Location: Mairie de Castellane About 60 km northwest (an hour and a half drive) from Cannes and Nice.
Tel: 0492 836 007, or 0493 936 259

Le Pont de Soleils
Fishing permits (carte de pêche)
Location: bd Charles Guillaumont Antibes 06160 About 60 km northwest (an hour and a half drive) from Cannes and Nice.
Tel: 0492 836 039, or 0493 936 259

Verdon River Fishing
Between Castellan towards the Gorges du Verdon (to the Pont de Carajuan). This sectioin of the river is easily accessable, for trout fly-fishing.
Location: About 60 km northwest (an hour and a half drive) from Cannes and Nice.

Nachtangeln ist generell verboten. Eine halbe Stunde vor Sonnenaufgang und halbe Stunde nach Sonnenuntergang ist normalerweise üblich. Sonst ist das Nachtangeln (auf Karpfen) an manchen Stellen des Lac de Castillon erlaubt.
In den Seen um den Verdon gibt's anscheinend ausser Karpfen auch noch Hechte.

Ausrüstungstechnisch gilt vor allem "so fein wie möglich und so stark wie nötig". 
Eine normale Spinnrute (kein Brecher!) für die "pêche au vairon manié" und eine längere Rute für die "pêche au toc".
http://www.sylvainperron.fr/peche/pechetoc.htm

Auf was Du die Forellen am Besten fängst fragst Du besser direkt im Angelladen vor Ort.
In der Ardèche klappt es sehr gut mit "vairon manié" (kleine Köderfischmontur die geführt wird - gibt es auch als Kunstköder) und "au toc" mit Naturköder, besonders teignes (bienenmaden sind das glaube ich auf deutsch).

Ich habe aber auch gesehen, dass Forellen im Verdon mit kupferfarbenen relativ grossen (Gr. 3) Blinkern gefangen worden sind. 

Angelköder sollte es ausser im Angelladen auch in vielen "Tabac" geben. Je näher am Fluss umso grösser die Wahrscheinlichkeit. Das ist vor allem früh morgens und am Wochenende hilfreich. Sonst auch in manchen Supermärkten und im Decathlon.

Ich hoffe das hilft fürs Erste. Meld Dich einfach, wenn Du noch weitere Fragen hast. Vielleicht könntest Du auch ein paar Bilder  posten wenn Du wieder zurück bist.

Gruss und Petri Heil.
Kiko


----------

